# Baltimore Loop Seal soda bottle



## ScottBSA (Oct 26, 2015)

No picture necessary here.  Saturday I picked up a local soda of which I have a couple of different hutchinson models and a couple of different crown tops, but this one has a loop seal closure on it. Does anyone else have a loop seal soda bottle?  I have several BLS bottles and almost all of those are "pint" or "quart" beer bottles. Scott


----------



## Dean (Oct 26, 2015)

Here are a couple pictures of my Baltimore Loop Seal soda bottle.  Enjoy,Dean


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 27, 2015)

You're just asking to see Loop-seal bottles? I think, next to crowns, that it is one of the most common tops on bottles.  Dean, that looks like a Gravitating Stopper. The mouth of a Gravitating Stopper (left) looks like that. The mouth of a Baltimore Loop Seal has a little ledge inside of it.  Here is my favorite "Balto." It's actually an applied top.


----------



## Dean (Oct 27, 2015)

It's a BLS as most gravitation stopper bottles are embossed with the patent on the base.  That makes it easy to tell.  Dean


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 27, 2015)

Dean said:
			
		

> It's a BLS as most gravitation stopper bottles are embossed with the patent on the base.  That makes it easy to tell.  Dean


Here is what I am getting: "Because most _Gravitating __Stopper_ (GS) bottles are embossed with the info on the bottom, this is obviously a BLS." Not quite true in all areas. Most I've seen are not embossed on the bottom with the patent info, and albeit I cannot say that the bore in there is smooth, yours has the correct-shaped mouth.  Although Palmer did have BLS bottles, this is declared a GS.


----------



## Dean (Oct 27, 2015)

Hey Bear,I stand corrected as I looked it up on the Washington. DC bottle site and it is a gravitating stopper.Dean


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 27, 2015)

I will admit that I've only seen one amber GS bottle before, though.  Back on topic to go with the original post: I have also mostly seen BLS's or "Balto's" around quart size. Here is my most recent: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I hadn't seen the word "Soft Drinks" embossed on a bottle before this one. Kind of common (I'm told by this city's expert,) but neat.  Also... BLS sounds like a BLT sub. Now I'm hungry.


----------

